# Ciclone Haruna - (Índico Sul)



## AnDré (21 Fev 2013 às 10:15)

Um ciclone formou-se no canal de Moçambique e dirige-se para Madagáscar.
Tem neste momento a intensidade de categoria 2, mas espera-se que venha a ganhar força ao longo do dia de hoje.







Imagem de satélite das 9h45


----------

